# Help me to grow my chest



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,

For some reason my chest really doesn't want to grow and has always been the slowest to respond.

My question is how can I make it grow more, considering that my diet is good, everything else responds well, and i'm not on any gear.

My chest (& tris) day looks like this:

Pre exhaust db flyes (light) 12,12,12

Decline bench 12,8,8,6

Incline dumbbell/barbell bench 12,8,8,6

Dips bodyweight x10 x3 sets

Skull crushers 10,8,8,6

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Sometimes I think it's good to hit flyes first, just to mix it up a bit. But, normally I do pressing movements first. I notice when I do flyes first the weight on presses goes down a bit. As a suggestion what about starting with pressing movements for a while then leaving flyes to the end.

I've found dumbbells to give me a better chest contraction than benching using a barbell so I'd do flat db press first. Then onto incline db press. Experiment with the angle of the bench at incline and try moving it outwith your normal position, up one and down one just to vary it.

Just a couple of ideas for you.

Edit- I see you do decline, incline and flyes.. what about flat bench db press ? Go heavy on this one might give things a boost.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Few Tips i'd say to start.

A. It may be because you diet is lacking.

B. You may want to just give it 1/2 weeks off, might be overtraining because of your frustration in comparison to your strengths body parts.

C. Try training your chest twice in 2 days once and a while, do heavy routine Day 1, Day 2 do high reps 10-15 with 20 seconds rest, proper 'mind to muscle is required' espically as you'll be sore as ****. Dont train chest for a whole week after and only use once every 2/3 months

D. Your technique may be the problem whether it's bad form or pulling most the force upon your triceps.

E. JUST TRAIN HEAVY? You prehaust your chest, whats the reasoning behind this?

Start HEAVY End HEAVY, 4-7 reps max 30-60 seconds rest, limit your time in the weights area to 45 minutes.

Fun Enjoy..


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Flat press does absolutely nothing for me. I noticed much more improvement when I put the bench in a slight incline instead of completely flat. Also, I'm a big fan of heavy DB fly's.

Just a thought here, have ever looked at Charles Poliquin's article for training for your muscle fibre type??? You can do a quick test in the gym which may help. If your interested let me know and I'll send ya a link.

If you find you delts take over when pressing as mine used to, then I'd suggest lowering the weight and really focus on getting a 'mind to muscle' connection' going.

Alternatively, if your triceps tend to give way then concentrate on really pre-fatiguing the chest with isolation movements before hitting compound movements.

Hope something here is useful, I'm really waffling lately in these post


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Db bench 3x6-8, 1x15

Incline bb bench 3x10

Cable crossover 3x12

Machine press 3x8-12

Sorted. Keep it intense.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

rick84 said:


> Flat press does absolutely nothing for me. I noticed much more improvement when I put the bench in a slight incline instead of completely flat. Also, I'm a big fan of heavy DB fly's.
> 
> Just a thought here, have ever looked at Charles Poliquin's article for training for your muscle fibre type??? You can do a quick test in the gym which may help. If your interested let me know and I'll send ya a link.
> 
> ...


Looking fcuking good rick!


----------



## T4YL0R1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I found when I used to train chest that I took most the weight on my shoulders cuz of not sticking my chest out. Since getting better form my chest has got much better. Try sticking ur chest out by pulling ur shoulders blades in and try and give a squeeze at the top. It's defo helped me out pal hope it does u  forgot to say dumbbells all the way too


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Looking fcuking good rick!


Thanks chief, right back atchya


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Looking fcuking good rick!


Thanks chief, right back atchya


----------



## Pumpshock86 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive totally binned off flat and decline bench/db press, all incline for me and ive seen good gains. Id also leave flys till last as your press is more important, well for me it is. I would also try and chuck in dips!!! i do:

Incline DB Press

Incline flys

Dips

Cable flys on swiss ball

Then exhaust on peck deck


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

rick84 id be interested in that link mate


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> rick84 id be interested in that link mate


Me too!


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

JamesIre said:


> Me too!


me 3


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Try this link lads, if the link don't work just cut and paste into ya search engine. There are two versions on this page but both are designed for the same thing.

www.brianmac.co.uk/musclefibre.htm


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Try this link lads, if the link don't work just cut and paste into ya search engine. There are two versions on this page but both are designed for the same thing.

www.brianmac.co.uk/musclefibre.htm


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rick your awesome, nice tatt and looking good mate....just seen your an Edinburgh lad tae im up in Elgin in Moray, cheers mate, you still stay in Edinburgh


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Brutal1 said:


> Rick your awesome, nice tatt and looking good mate....just seen your an Edinburgh lad tae im up in Elgin in Moray, cheers mate, you still stay in Edinburgh


Cheers chief, I'm actually a yorkshire lad born and then army bred  I'm based up here in Edinburgh for 5days a week and head back to Yorkshire on the weekends.


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

synthasize said:


> Hi,
> 
> For some reason my chest really doesn't want to grow and has always been the slowest to respond.
> 
> ...


Well for a start you only have two true chest movements the flys seem to be a warm up, i would have a incline and flat pressing movement heay flys and a supinuated dumbell movement, 4 move ments in all, dont pre exhaust your chest, if its not a strong point in the first place it wont be able to take the strain, forget exact numbers of sets and reps the body doesnt work in absolouts,have a couple of warm up sets on each exercise until your well warmed up then work up to a heavy weight you can manage foe about 5-8. Intensity=muscle stimulation add drop sets on your last set of do some forced reps whatever it takes to realy fry the muscle, asuming your eating enough protein and training with intensity you will grow


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

The reason I pre-exhaust my chest with cables is because my triceps were giving out way before my chest, and i've guaged it so that now I can do just enough so that they fail at roughly the same time.

I feel like my form is good, but it seems I only really do barbell work of late and I seem to think my chest was at its best when I was using dumbbells too, and i've also seen improvements since dropping flat bench and doing decline instead. So maybe I will try something like this:

Flat db press

Incline bb/db bench

Heavy flyes

(Dips

Skull crushers)

I will follow how I am training everything else at the moment (as I've only been training with this rep range a few weeks) of:

Light warmup

Med. warmup

Heavy working

Heavy working

(possibly dropset on last pressing exercise)

And maybe skull crushers or something

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## andy0601# (Jul 19, 2010)

nice little site that, decent info.

Thanks rick.


----------



## BigDaddy67 (Apr 7, 2009)

IMO your hitting a lot on.your.chest day.plus.hitting a lot of secondary muscles. Try just doing bb bench 3sets of 8

Bb or db incline 3 sets 8

Cables of flys 3 sets of 8

Ensure your doing everything to near failure.

Goodluck

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I would use one main compound pressing movement to start, 2 to 3 warm up sets and 1 set flat out to failure, BB or DB incline, flat or decline depending on what feels best for you, if you feel you can move on and do another compound press and can press just as much weight as you normaly do, its simple.......... you ain't hitting it hard enough. 2nd exercise i would use a hammer strength machine or similar and really control the contractions, 2 or 3 sets is plenty and finish with some cables or flys 2 sets is plenty. More isn't always better, quality is what counts. It may not work for everyone but what harm can it do by trying.

Just to add 8-10 reps is what i'd be aiming for on the working sets and warm-ups 12-15 reps


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'd say your doing to much...besides your not on gear.

I personally only do 3-4 exercises..

Flat bench 4 warm up sets starting with the bar up to 100kg, then I do 3 worksets.

Something like 112.5x10 117.5x8 122.5x6.

Incline dumbell press 3 sets..30x12 40x10 47.5x8

Flat dumbell flys 3 sets 20x15 25x12 30x10

Alternate weeks ill throw in 2 sets of cable flys for a finishing stretch and pump.

Change the angles on the incline but not to inclined so your working mostly delts..

I find hitting my heaviest set first and lowering the weight after doesn't work for me, that's why I increase the weight on each of my work sets.

But what works for me might not work for you, you gotta find what your body responds to.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

So I took the general advice and when I trained chest/tris yesterday I did:

(slight) Incline db press 12 8 8 8

Decline bench 12 8 8 6

Heavy db flyes 12 8 8 8

Skull crushers 10 8 8 8

Feels much more like I've worked it properly today.

Thanks! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TESTOSTERONE FOOD FOOD food TRAIN TRAIN TRAIN lol what your doing should work but if not like some other guys said mix it up a bit some times your muscle gets used to the same style training and needs a good shock with something else maybe train heavier failing at rep 8-10 for tri's i like over head tri extentions heavy as poss rope pull downs with good form too


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

train heavy and really focus on the negative motion, should give you some new stimulation for growth...


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

BB bench press

BB incline press

BB decline press

Do it slowly.


----------

